# 3rd time the charm? What Tools Make Up a Penturners Shop



## Bocere1 (Feb 6, 2014)

*My 3rd attempt at posting this poll. All scathing critique will be accepted.*

I’ve wanted to post this survey for some time. Looking through older polls and surveys, I found some “close but not quite” polls / surveys so I thought maybe this would be a good time for a new one. 

  Then I thought we would be too distracted by the pendamayhem and pendebauchery during the Bash to take the time to check some boring boxes, but since I always think in three thought bursts, I thought again and thought that now might be the best time after all.

  So the question is this, what types of tools does the current IAP member have in his or her shop. Now, the obvious would seem to be, we are pen turners so we all have lathes, but if you’ve turned pens for any amount of time you find out you need a little more than that; so, what’s the “little more”? 

Some of us are well outfitted woodworkers with a full complement of machinery; some are minimalists with just the necessities so let’s see what we have.

  A note on what I’ve left out. Basic hand tools like a hammer and screwdrivers we’ll take for granted that we all have and need some amount of those; also, I’ve left off hand planes, mortising chisels and the like. Actually, I’m leaving out a lot, but I’m trying to get to what we have and use as penturners not cabinet builders, machinists or metallurgists.
  So, off to the survey.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 6, 2014)

In my basement Turning area I have, in order of relevance... 
1. Delta 46-460 lathe (obviously)
2. Delta dust collector (essential in my mind)
3. Grinder
4. 12" bandsaw (bonus: saves running out to my main shop)
5. Shop vac

Extras I wouldn't want to give up
A. Collet chuck with complete range of ER 32 collets
B. Drill chuck for drilling on the lathe
C. TBC bushings and centers
D. Woodchuck pen pro


----------



## carlmorrell (Feb 6, 2014)

I did not identify all the tools in my shop.  Only the ones used for pen making. For example, my tablesaw is not really part of the pen making process.


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 6, 2014)

What do you want in your shop? I have a belt sander in my shop...and a compressor. Why pattern yourself after everyone else? Buy some stuff, make some pens...offer some advise!


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 6, 2014)

And don't forget the shop dog to take care of everything when you go out.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 6, 2014)

pendebauchery

Now that is a great word.


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 6, 2014)

*HEAT*........the northern guys know what I am talking about.
*AIR CLEANER *........shop made or bought from a vender.
*DUST COLLECTOR*........DUH !!!

*SAFETY EQUIPMENT.*

Cribbage board and cards.  Coffee pot and fridge.


----------



## BigE (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a stationary belt / disk sander that I use on all of my blanks to square up the ends. I have used my table saw many times when making Celtic Knot blanks.

I haven't used my CNC router for pen blanks (yet).

When I get my pen blanks, I start by falling the tree, so I use a lot more tools not even listed in my pen making process.  This includes my tractor, lumber mill, chainsaw, etc.


----------



## edstreet (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't see "D) All of the above"


----------



## BigE (Feb 6, 2014)

Truth be told, I started out making furniture as my first few projects, so I have a lot of equipment for flat work.

It almost makes me sad when I walk into Rockler or Woodcraft. I have a version of just about every tool they sell. Granted, I could upgrade some of my tools, but, with the exception of my lathe, I rarely want or need to have a getter tool in the shop. Many, many times I've walked out of those places without making a single purchase, and I had money in my pocket waiting to get spent.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 6, 2014)

Beer fridge


----------



## PhilZ (Dec 17, 2014)

I was thinking Dust Collection...but who needs it if you have a beer fridge.
PhilZ


----------



## butchf18a (Dec 17, 2014)

Hand tools galore


----------



## designer (Dec 17, 2014)

What?  No laser on the list?


----------



## BSea (Dec 17, 2014)

Others Not Listed:

Collet chuck with complete set of ER collets
A/C - (Even for garages)
Heat - (See above)
Shop Vac
Dust Collector
Bench top Jointer - I'm surprised all you show is the cabinet style
Bench top Planer - See above


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 19, 2014)

What are you trying to find out?
Are you just curious OR are you trying to tease out what folks think is necessary for pen making?
I have many tools in my shop which have no relevance to pen making.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 19, 2014)

GaryMGg said:


> What are you trying to find out? Are you just curious OR are you trying to tease out what folks think is necessary for pen making? I have many tools in my shop which have no relevance to pen making.



I have a growing number of tools like that too.  But, if my wife asks me I have a detailed explanation of how they all can be used for pen making.  ;-)


----------



## Marnat3 (Dec 19, 2014)

"Pendamayhem and Pendebauchery"
Hey, these are my Attorneys.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 19, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> GaryMGg said:
> 
> 
> > What are you trying to find out? Are you just curious OR are you trying to tease out what folks think is necessary for pen making? I have many tools in my shop which have no relevance to pen making.
> ...



Judy has a project list a mile long; she has a general idea what the tools do.
After building two houses together and doing all the finish and trim work including custom black walnut window and door trim and baseboards, building custom doors, and lots of the furniture, she doesn't worry about my having tools.
She does, however, have to help motivate me to make and keep it neat.
:biggrin:


----------



## mmayo (Feb 8, 2015)

Be sure to see the pen tube final sanding tools and toolrests from Rick Herrell on this forum. They are a must have. Skip the pen assembly press tools and drill press- do it on the lathe.


----------

